

Stack Overflow is hiring - rayvega
http://careers.stackoverflow.com/Jobs/7000/stack-overflow-developer-stack-overflow

======
moomba
I wonder how many people it turns off to find that a place is a Windows shop.
I was kind of excited when I looked at the post, until I read "We work with
C#, ASP.NET MVC and Microsoft SQL Server." Don't get me wrong I think C# is a
better language that Java, but I would have problems developing on Windows.

~~~
baltcode
and, they specifically ask for US citizenship/GC right up there. I think I
have second thoughts about continuing to use their service. Though reputation
based q&a is a good idea.

